# All Oral Cycle



## Vick (Apr 1, 2011)

Considering a healthy liver that's well protected with no alcohol, any suggestions on an oral cycle?

I like Anavar, Proviron, MHN, Clomid and Letro for the increase of natural testosterone. . Anyone with experience with an all oral cycle?


----------



## Ravager (Apr 1, 2011)

Vick said:


> Considering a healthy liver that's well protected with no alcohol, any suggestions on an oral cycle?
> 
> I like Anavar, Proviron, MHN, Clomid and Letro for the increase of natural testosterone. . Anyone with experience with an all oral cycle?



Don't be scared of the pins bud...


----------



## maxbrokeneck (Apr 1, 2011)

...I'm assuming this is to avoid virilization?

edit:nvm, read about the increase of test. Is this a woman?


----------



## boss (Apr 1, 2011)

test at 500mg you'll be happier with it


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 1, 2011)

lol     I'll bump this so people can see it homie.


----------



## Vick (Apr 1, 2011)

I believe Anadrol has always the best for strenth and size if you take it with clomid and nolvadex and if you follow it with a mild oral like Anavar and Proviron it all pans out.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 1, 2011)

Take them all at the same time you asked the same crap in another thread now your here dude do whatever


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 1, 2011)

All oral cycles are not a good idea.  They are hard on the body and the gains are very hard to keep post cycle.


----------



## faon (Apr 2, 2011)

Horrible idea


----------



## GMO (Apr 2, 2011)

tgb1987 said:


> all oral cycles are not a good idea.  They are hard on the body and the gains are very hard to keep post cycle.




+1


----------



## SFW (Apr 2, 2011)

Vick said:


> Considering a healthy liver that's well protected with no alcohol, any suggestions on an oral cycle?
> 
> I like Anavar, Proviron, MHN, Clomid and Letro for the increase of natural testosterone. . Anyone with experience with an all oral cycle?


 

I see you have tried MHN. What was it like in terms of gains/sides? What was your dosing and how long did you run it?

As far as running oral only cycles: easy come, easy go. The more explosive/dramatic your gains, the less likely it will be for you to keep post cycle. You just put on 25 lbs of mass and you expect your underfunctioning balls to return to normal in time to sustain that mass? not likely imo

I have run several oral only cycles. Some went better than others. The compound will dictate your overall experience. For instance, i enjoyed pplex as a solo cycle back in 08.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 2, 2011)

isnt the op a chick? 3rd Eye Brown's sister?


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes I believe you are right. Like any woman she just dont listen to good either!


----------



## Vick (Apr 2, 2011)

SFW said:


> I see you have tried MHN. What was it like in terms of gains/sides? What was your dosing and how long did you run it?
> 
> As far as running oral only cycles: easy come, easy go. The more explosive/dramatic your gains, the less likely it will be for you to keep post cycle. You just put on 25 lbs of mass and you expect your underfunctioning balls to return to normal in time to sustain that mass? not likely imo
> 
> I have run several oral only cycles. Some went better than others. The compound will dictate your overall experience. For instance, i enjoyed pplex as a solo cycle back in 08.


  I havent tried MHN. just liked what I read. Some orals are known to stick like Anavar when you can afford them. My theory is this, if Anadrol is the most effective and you can afford the clomid and nolvadex with it for 3 weeks only and then continue with mild antiestrogens like Proviron and Winstrol and finish up with precontest orals like Anavar and Oral Tren if it's for real then what's the problem for a first cycle when everything's fresh. I would like to know if anyone has tried MHN, but sounds to good to be true. All these new orals I never thought possible back when I was taking Halotestins to harden up after a cycle of the Organon Deca 100mg/cc 2cc vials with the rubber tops and Cypionate and Enanthate Amps when my friends in Greece were around, Bill Mougios and Olympia Skouvara at Vipharm before they got shut down.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 2, 2011)

Dude the glory days are over! All orals are to be used in conjunction with inj test. Ask your frien mr Olympia and I gaurentee he will tell you the same! If you are looking for validation on your stupid ass theory look elsewhere as this forum caters to people looking to improve there physique not get put in the hospital, or turn into a female from permanent testicular atrophie. K


----------



## Vick (Apr 6, 2011)

*No Intense Over Reactopns Please*

First off I'm not asking anyone to tell me what I should do or I would give my stats. I'm only trying to get reviews on orals that I don't see any reviews of or see conflicting reviews. I like that the anabolic numbers on MHN and Anavar are higher than Test. So far this is what I've had to go on:
Keep in mind  the rating and mg dose come into play, take Cheque drops, if you took  100mg ED of this it will destroy your liver in no time but if you took  100mg of Winny you would be fine. ratios
 Slightly less hepatoxic than most 17-alpha alkylated substrates, so it  can be used a bit longer, as long as 8 weeks, but longer than that is  not wise. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/57343-steroid-profiles-big-cat-others.html
*Winstrol  counteracts estrogenic side effects such as gyno and water retention -  another quality which makes it attractive to the athlete seeking lean  mass gains. Winstrol is a 5-alpha reduced substrate. 5-alpha reduction  breaks the double bond between positions 4 and 5, which is what is  required for aromatase to convert to estrogen. Aromatase is the primary  enzyme used for the manufacturing of estrogen within the male body. For  avoiding gyno, winstrol is well suited. 

Since winstrol is not capable of converting into estrogen, anti-estrogen  ancillary drugs such asNolvadex or Clomid are not necessary when using  this steroid. Gyno will not be a concern for even the most sensitive  individuals when using this steroid. Winstrol is excellent for lean  gains since water retention is reduced when using this steroid. This is  due to the fact that estrogen is the cause of water retention. It is  excellent to use among athletes who are seeking for a combination of  both strength and speed. 

Another point about stanozolol is its supposed anti-progestagenic  effects. Winstrol is said to bind and compete for a position at the  progesterone receptor in much the same way that clomid or nolvadex does  at the estrogen receptor. This is said to cause winstrol to inhibit  progestagenic effects. Progesterone does play a role in the development  of gyno since it can aggravate estrogenic side-effects by agonizing  estrogen and it also plays a role in gyno.  *http://hardbody1.com/Winstrol.html

oxandrolone has found frequent applications in the treatment of other wasting symptoms for hepatitis Mostly it is used for decent strength gains without gaining too much  weight, particularly suited for weight- and powerlifters and martial  artists. In that aspect, and in my humble opinion, Winstrol would be a  good choice for a stack. 50 mg of Winstrol every day to every other day  stacked with 30-40 mg of oxandrolone daily would give a very good result  in overall strength enhancement http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/57343-steroid-profiles-big-cat-others.html

So any links to actual reviews on MHN or Oral Primo?


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> I see you have tried MHN. What was it like in terms of gains/sides? What was your dosing and how long did you run it?
> 
> As far as running oral only cycles: easy come, easy go. The more explosive/dramatic your gains, the less likely it will be for you to keep post cycle. You just put on 25 lbs of mass and you expect your underfunctioning balls to return to normal in time to sustain that mass? not likely imo
> 
> I have run several oral only cycles. Some went better than others. The compound will dictate your overall experience. For instance, i enjoyed pplex as a solo cycle back in 08.


 
+1 on p-plex, that was my first and only cycle so far, was afraid of needles lol so I researched everything for a while and everything was pointing to an sdrol or pplex clone, and pplex seems to give as good or better results with alot less sides. I was actually pretty damn happy with it, the gains were kinda wet so I lost a bit in pct but I probably kept around 8-9 pounds, are there any clones still around? I was thinking of running it in my first cycle possibly in place of dbol with test-e


----------



## Vick (Apr 6, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> +1 on p-plex, that was my first and only cycle so far, was afraid of needles lol so I researched everything for a while and everything was pointing to an sdrol or pplex clone, and pplex seems to give as good or better results with alot less sides. I was actually pretty damn happy with it, the gains were kinda wet so I lost a bit in pct but I probably kept around 8-9 pounds, are there any clones still around? I was thinking of running it in my first cycle possibly in place of dbol with test-e



any llinks to profiles or reviews on this?


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 6, 2011)

Vick said:


> any llinks to profiles or reviews on this?


 

I think it may be discontinued now, if not illegal, someone else might know, but you can google "pheraplex" and find out anything you want to know about it


But again, all oral cycles = not advisable


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 6, 2011)

Vick said:


> Considering a healthy liver that's well protected with no alcohol, any suggestions on an oral cycle?
> 
> I like Anavar, Proviron, MHN, Clomid and Letro for the increase of natural testosterone. . Anyone with experience with an all oral cycle?


 
Ok so you are not asking for advice that is why you do not want to post your stats huh?  What does this say ^ ?  That is your first post of this thread and it sounds like you are asking for suggestions on an all oral cycle.  This means you need to post stats or this thread will be closed as well.  You are not going to get anyone to go along with your choice of an all oral cycle.  This is outdated and everyone knows that you need to run injectables with orals to get results that last.  Secondly Anavar, proviron, MHN are AAS they will lower natural test levels.   Now read the rules or your thread will be closed again.  
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/69292-cycle-advice.html

Everyone has been trying to help you but you are too stubborn to listen to advice.  I am willing to help anyone and have helped many others.  I answer my PMs daily and do my best to get answers but I will not give advice to someone who is insisting on doing something improperly.  People like this can not be reached and a waste of time.  There are others that need the advice and will listen and have great results with limited risk.  If you don't wand advice and only want information then you shouldn't of started a thread.  All you have to do is use internet to run a search.  It is that simple.


----------



## Vick (Apr 6, 2011)

Vick said:


> First off I'm not asking anyone to tell me what I should do or I would give my stats. I'm only trying to get reviews on orals that I don't see any reviews of or see conflicting reviews. I like that the anabolic numbers on MHN and Anavar are higher than Test. So far this is what I've had to go on:
> Keep in mind  the rating and mg dose come into play, take Cheque drops, if you took  100mg ED of this it will destroy your liver in no time but if you took  100mg of Winny you would be fine. ratios
> Slightly less hepatoxic than most 17-alpha alkylated substrates, so it  can be used a bit longer, as long as 8 weeks, but longer than that is  not wise. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/57343-steroid-profiles-big-cat-others.html
> *Winstrol  counteracts estrogenic side effects such as gyno and water retention -  another quality which makes it attractive to the athlete seeking lean  mass gains. Winstrol is a 5-alpha reduced substrate. 5-alpha reduction  breaks the double bond between positions 4 and 5, which is what is  required for aromatase to convert to estrogen. Aromatase is the primary  enzyme used for the manufacturing of estrogen within the male body. For  avoiding gyno, winstrol is well suited.
> ...



I've just been choosing to take advice from Big Cat, HB1 and others. Nothing personal to anyone else but what I do is personal. Doesn't seem like anyone has been able to afford Oral Primo or has accurate profiles on MHN. I get that Winstrol and Anavar are bad long term. Rest assured I wouldn't be taking 50mg of Winstrol for longer than 3 weeks before switching to something that isn't 17AA. I was hoping somebody might suggest using 2 every other day like Big Cat did, but nothing. I'm also guaging the quality of products and nobody is raving about anything.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 6, 2011)

Vick said:


> Rest assured I wouldn't be taking 50mg of Winstrol for longer than 3 weeks before switching to something that isn't 17AA. I was hoping somebody might suggest using 2 every other day like Big Cat did, but nothing. I'm also guaging the quality of products and nobody is raving about anything.


 

may be wrong, but I think the vast majority of orals are 17AA, and those that aren't usually aren't very effective, that's one of the major reasons no one suggests oral only cycles

Oh and there are plenty of things people are raving about, but they're usually test, tren, deca etc. and that's not what you wanna hear. Nothing wrong with reading up on all the orals, there may be some designers out there that rival the usual anabolics that come up (I would think p-plex would rate pretty high as an oral). But if I were you I would take the advice people are giving, pick your oral, and stick a pin in your ass cheek twice a week. Injections are scary to most but a modern hypodermic is so fucking sharp you honestly barely feel it at all, and if you're even a little bit careful everything will be perfectly sterile. That's the big hurdle for you I'm imagining, and it is for a lot of people (myself included), but you just have to sack up a bit and listen to all the people telling you its really not bad. Plus you are going to feel like shit on an oral cycle with no test, I'd much rather feel awesome the whole time and make great gains.


----------



## TwisT (Apr 6, 2011)

Vick said:


> , any suggestions on an oral cycle?





Vick said:


> First off I'm not asking anyone to tell me what I should do





??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Dont flame people for advising you that oral only cycles are terrible when you asked for advice. TGB is right.

-T


----------



## Vick (Apr 6, 2011)

Trying to find Madol to stack with Proviron. Would also like to find Dimethyltrienolone.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 6, 2011)

Vick said:


> Trying to find Madol to stack with Proviron. Would also like to find Dimethyltrienolone.



Cn someone close these threads some new guy that's scared of pins like this piece of work is gonna read this crap and mess themselves up.


----------



## Vick (Apr 6, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Can someone close my threads some new guy that's scared of this crap mess themselves .


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Vick nicely done I know exactly what kind of guy you are. I see them at the gym decked out in the sickest 90s bb gear with a headband and gloves. You only do bb bench press with 135 lbs. You walk around and talk to all the real bbs about how big you "used" to be. Then you walk your old ass into the change room where you hang out after showering with your tiny inverted pecker and shriveled up all oral stack balls on full display. Give it up do test or go on pro hormones but please stop beating this dead horse


----------



## ZECH (Apr 6, 2011)

Like in the other thread, where others and myself posted, none of these orals will increase test. Only shut you down where you aren't producing any. The only way to do it correctly is to take some form of test along with an oral for jumpstart. Orals aren't meant to be the cycle. Again, please consider taking some advice and do some more study and ask some legit questions. This thread is closed.


----------



## TwisT (Apr 6, 2011)

Lets give up DG, some people just wont listen... what do we know anyways.... 



dg806 said:


> Like in the other thread, where others and myself posted, none of these orals will increase test. Only shut you down where you aren't producing any. The only way to do it correctly is to take some form of test along with an oral for jumpstart. Orals aren't meant to be the cycle. Again, please consider taking some advice and do some more study and ask some legit questions. This thread is closed.


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree he is a lost cause.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 7, 2011)

I think for females all oral cycles are fanntastic. Anavar is my first choice and winny second.

For guys I like d-bol the best. It's great for mood and horsepower in the gym. I prefer it with testosterone but if I had just d-bol at my disposal I would run it solo.


----------



## Vick (Apr 7, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I think for females all oral cycles are fanntastic. Anavar is my first choice and winny second.
> 
> For guys I like d-bol the best. It's great for mood and horsepower in the gym. I prefer it with testosterone but if I had just d-bol at my disposal I would run it solo.



Thanks for the input. I'm comparing prices now. I have winny and proviron so I'm thinking Dbol would be great with the Proviron and Anavar with the Winny. 

Desoxymethyltestosterone/Pheraplex/Madol and dimethytrienolone look great but I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Orals are designed to enhance a cycle, not build one off of.

Why are you posting multiple threads on the same subject anyhow?  Are you hoping to get a different answer?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/126382-anavar-mhn-oprimo-stromba-proviron.html


----------



## chemari (Apr 8, 2011)

To OP,

Are you running oral only because you don't want to pin?. As so many people here has told you is not your best option.

If you are paranoid of needles, I think your only option is build a cycle around Oral Testosterone Undecanoate (Andriol) plus a mild oral anabolic.

But this would be very very expensive. Try to find andriol, think in almost 8 caps/day and add 50 mg anavar/day.

You'll need a Gold Visa to afford this shit. And whit less gains than a single cycle of Test + D-bol as k.s.

Listen to the people around here (as I do) is my best advice.

Peace.


----------



## Vick (Apr 8, 2011)

chemari said:


> To OP,
> 
> Are you running oral only because you don't want to pin?. As so many people here has told you is not your best option.
> 
> ...




I had Andriol before in the red caps and it just gave me the runs. Didn't notice any affects at all. Desoxymethyltestosterone/Phera/Pplex/Madol has a great ananbolic ratio and many members here swear by it, but I can't seem to find it and just missed out on a sale. Usually orals are stacked with injectables so leaving out the injectables is no big deal. No need to be pushing them.


----------



## GMO (Apr 8, 2011)

Vick said:


> I had Andriol before in the red caps and it just gave me the runs. Didn't notice any affects at all. Desoxymethyltestosterone/Phera/Pplex/Madol has a great ananbolic ratio and many members here swear by it, but I can't seem to find it and just missed out on a sale. Usually orals are stacked with injectables so leaving out the injectables is no big deal. No need to be pushing them.



You are probably the most hard-headed person I have ever seen on this board.  Either that or you just like to stir s**t up.


----------



## chemari (Apr 8, 2011)

GMO said:


> You are probably the most hard-headed person I have ever seen on this board.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 8, 2011)

Vick said:


> Usually orals are stacked with injectables so leaving out the injectables is no big deal. No need to be pushing them.


 
for many good reasons, if anything leaving out the orals would be no big deal, the injectable essentially IS the cycle


----------



## Vick (Apr 8, 2011)

Why are you guys so scared of orals? Songs were made about Dbol and made alot of great names in Bodybuilding still going strong with kids and all.


----------



## GMO (Apr 8, 2011)

Vick said:


> Why are you guys so scared of orals? Songs were made about Dbol and made alot of great names in Bodybuilding still going strong with kids and all.




Bro, I run the hell out of orals, but I only use them to enhance a base of injectable AAS that always includes test.  You have been told this over and over and over, and yet it still does not penetrate your thick skull.  

You also have yet to provide your stats, which probably means you are 17yrs old/150lbs and 6'0 tall.

I am done with you, bro...I've tried to help you out, but my advice bounces off the cement barrier encompassing your brain, so good luck to you.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 8, 2011)

Vick said:


> Why are you guys so scared of orals? Songs were made about Dbol and made alot of great names in Bodybuilding still going strong with kids and all.


 

I think the real question is why are you so scared of pinning?

again orals CAN be part of a cycle, injections are safer and more effective; not to mention running an oral with no test is gonna leave you feeling fairly shitty for the whole cycle


----------



## Evil Eagle (Apr 8, 2011)

You're trying to reinvent the wheel and you're just going to end up in the hospital with a busted liver and less muscle than you have now. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## GMO (Apr 8, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> not to mention running an oral with no test is gonna leave you feeling fairly shitty for the whole cycle




Sorry bro, but that is definitely not the case.  D-bol, even when ran alone, will make you feel like a god, but that doesn't mean it is ideal.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 8, 2011)

GMO said:


> Sorry bro, but that is definitely not the case. D-bol, even when ran alone, will make you feel like a god, but that doesn't mean it is ideal.


 

true I have heard that but not often from someone who isn't also using test, I suppose it makes sense. What other orals will work this way though?  My first "cycle" was p-plex alone and by the second week I was tired and had no libido, even to the point of skipping a few workouts which is obviously not ideal. I think op here just wants to hear anything that will convince him its ok to just use orals because he's afraid of pinning.


----------



## Vick (Apr 8, 2011)

Actually you guys ignore the basis of the thread, orals we know little about that appear to be better than test, such as Dimethyltrienolone and Methylhydroxynandrolone. I think you guys that have settled for test don't bother trying anything else, even though there is a lot of positive feedback on desoxymethyltestosterone. You guys just make me want to take before and after photos for the 4/15 deadline just so I can say, look no test. As some of you know I've been around the block and have the claw marks to show for it. I have a solid base from doing a nickel if any of you know what that means. Right now I'm built like a boxer 5'10 190 lbs. no legs but can run 1.5 miles in 10 minutes and warm up with one arm push ups. I don't plan on doing any cardio on cycle and plan on doing mostly low rep strength training. I really don't like the water weight from test, I don't care to look big and I want to have my endurance back when I'm done. I'm thinking about starting with Anadrol and proviron, then Oral Tren, then Winny with Anavar 50.


----------



## whitemike370 (Apr 8, 2011)

mind as well just stick a knife in your liver now


----------



## Vick (Apr 8, 2011)

3 weeks at a time with moderate dosage for a first cycle will be fine. Liver tests will show that.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 8, 2011)

Vick said:


> 3 weeks at a time with moderate dosage for a first cycle will be fine. Liver tests will show that.


 

Yeah right, you have no idea what they will be and no idea how those orals will destroy your AST and ALT.  Your GGT test will be great as well.

Why keep posting in this thread?  You don't listen and try to tell everyone else they're misinformed?  Just do it and shut up already.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 8, 2011)

I heard any oral aas is equivalent to a shot of Drano. What'll it be dude


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 8, 2011)

I heard that to hopefully Vick tries it! I heard anti freeze is a good fat burner to


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh and it's soo sweet and tasty too!!! Lol


----------



## dav1dg90 (Apr 8, 2011)

Vick said:


> I had Andriol before in the red caps and it just gave me the runs. Didn't notice any affects at all. Desoxymethyltestosterone/Phera/Pplex/Madol has a great ananbolic ratio and many members here swear by it, but I can't seem to find it and just missed out on a sale. Usually orals are stacked with injectables so leaving out the injectables is no big deal. No need to be pushing them.


 
Just get out of here and go on a PH Forum or something!!!! You are cleary ignoring everyones suggestions and cleary being a hardheaded little brat that mommy breast fed till you were 18. If you aren't getting the answers you like then go somewhere else with yourself were done with you!!!!!!


----------



## KAHA (Apr 8, 2011)

Dude if don't want to listen to these guys why are you here?


----------



## dav1dg90 (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Vick (Apr 8, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I think for females all oral cycles are fanntastic. Anavar is my first choice and winny second.
> 
> For guys I like d-bol the best. It's great for mood and horsepower in the gym. I prefer it with testosterone but if I had just d-bol at my disposal I would run it solo.



Best advice so far.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Apr 8, 2011)

KAHA said:


> who da fuck are you talking 2.


 
My B I edited it bro!!! I read what you wrote completly wrong!!!! I read it over again and relized what you said and deleted it asap!!! My apoligies brotha just a misunderstanding on my part...


----------



## KAHA (Apr 8, 2011)

not a problem brotha we're good.


----------



## Vick (Apr 8, 2011)

To those of you hijacking threads just put me on your ignore list. Thanks.


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 8, 2011)

They are ignoring you like you are ignoring everyone's advice.  You said you like heavyiron's advice yet you still completely ignored it.  Running Dbol alone is one thing but trying to run several  oral compounds with no injectable is just .  You aren't even running Dbol.  You have no test base whatsoever. Even dbol alone is not optimal.  Nothing we can do for you Vick.  As much as we want to help you we can't.  It is your body and we can't stop you from ruining it.  Good Luck in your endeavors


----------



## Vick (Apr 8, 2011)

Just got this in a PM. Good Advice.

T-bol and proviron would be good for a first cycle

40mg a day of anavar
50 mgs a day of primobolon
25 -50mg  of proviron



OR for less money but good results

40 mgs a day T-bol
A tab or two a day of proviron

or

50 mgs a day of winny
tab or two of proviron


----------



## dav1dg90 (Apr 8, 2011)

Vick said:


> Just got this in a PM. Good Advice.
> 
> T-bol and proviron would be good for a first cycle
> 
> ...


 
Thats the worst thing i ever heard of!!!!! Come on now obviously your judgement on what is good info or not is completely inaccurate bro. Even more straight idiotic on your pat for being disrespectful to the MODS who are trying to help you and your are completely ignoring the fact that your a dumbass that doesn't even need to be using AAS and nevermind posting on here!!!!! Just someone close this thread because it's obviously a waste of space....


----------



## Vick (Apr 8, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> Thats the worst thing i ever heard of!!!!! Come on now obviously your judgement on what is good info or not is completely inaccurate bro. Even more straight idiotic on your pat for being disrespectful to the MODS who are trying to help you and your are completely ignoring the fact that your a dumbass that doesn't even need to be using AAS and nevermind posting on here!!!!! Just someone close this thread because it's obviously a waste of space....



Bother someone else. How many girls have restraining orders on you now? Bitches just like to hear themselves talk and I got that PM from a board sponsor aand you cant even affor an elite membership. Lame.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 8, 2011)

So spend all your money on orals take them anally and fuck off!! Just shows you don't have to be smart to have money or your just an old wanna be retired asshole that's to stupid to listen to any advice your an idiot and have displayed it very clearly. Who the fuck would recommend a winny proviron cycle.


----------



## Vick (Apr 8, 2011)

This message is hidden because *D-Latsky* is on your ignore list.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 9, 2011)

Somebody neg this fool before he starts giving advice to newbies and they believe him because of his "rep".


----------



## Vick (Apr 9, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Somebody neg this fool before he starts giving advice to newbies and they believe him because of his "rep".



Like I told the other heckler, the info came from a board sponsor and the one before that  is a Super Moderator, so work on that elite membership and you might start to make sense. I havent given anyone advice and have acknowledged the hazards for any newjacks.


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 9, 2011)

As long as you are not telling others to do all oral cycles and you understand the risks of running an all oral cycle I don't see any problems with this.  It is your body you are going to be messing up.  No one can stop you this is you liver on all of those 17aa orals  .


----------



## whitemike370 (Apr 9, 2011)

are we still doing this


----------



## Vick (Apr 9, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> As long as you are not telling others to do all oral cycles and you understand the risks of running an all oral cycle I don't see any problems with this.  It is your body you are going to be messing up.  No one can stop you this is you liver on all of those 17aa orals  .


Definitely would not advise anyone to do an all oral cycle because of the risks. Just wanted to see if anyone has experienced the affects of one and any insights on one. So far 8 weeks seems to be the max for 17aa orals and switching them up every 2 weeks would be "safest". A lot of positive feedback on pplex but can't find it, so the next best thing seems to be T-Bol. Wish I could find Dimethyltrienolone and positive feedback on MHN.

Vick's Cycle:

Weeks 1-2 Anadrol 50mg/ed
weeks 3-4 Stromba 50mg/ed
weeks 5-6 Oral Tren 500mcg/ed
weeks 7-8 Anavar 50mg/ed

Weeks 1-8 Proviron 50mg/ed, Clomid 100mg/ed, HGH
Weeks 9-10 HCG, Letro


----------



## GMO (Apr 9, 2011)

Vick said:


> Vick's Cycle:
> 
> Weeks 1-2 Anadrol 50mg/ed
> weeks 3-4 Stromba 50mg/ed
> ...



2 weeks of any AAS is a complete waste of time, oral or otherwise.  You're not going to listen to me, so I'm not sure why I am even bothering to type this for you, but that cycle is just plain stupid. 

Oh, and nice PCT by the way...


----------



## Vick (Apr 9, 2011)

This message is hidden because *GMO* is on your ignore list.


----------



## chemari (Apr 9, 2011)

Vick said:


> Vick's Cycle:
> 
> Weeks 1-2 Anadrol 50mg/ed
> weeks 3-4 Stromba 50mg/ed
> ...


 

No offense but never saw something like this. Makes no sense.

The man who designed this must be a genious...  or an asshole who have no idea about gear.

peace.


----------



## Vick (Apr 9, 2011)

This message is hidden because *chemari* is on your ignore list.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Apr 9, 2011)

Vick said:


> Definitely would not advise anyone to do an all oral cycle because of the risks. Just wanted to see if anyone has experienced the affects of one and any insights on one. So far 8 weeks seems to be the max for 17aa orals and switching them up every 2 weeks would be "safest". A lot of positive feedback on pplex but can't find it, so the next best thing seems to be T-Bol. Wish I could find Dimethyltrienolone and positive feedback on MHN.
> 
> Vick's Cycle:
> 
> ...


 

Your such a CORNBALL!!!!Just hurry up and kill your liver and please make sure you never get back your natty test so you can't bring a child into this world with your kind of knowledge of right or the wrong way!!!Im one step ahead of ya bro with that PCT you planned, you'll be killing your natty test in no time HAVE FUN!!!!!


----------



## Vick (Apr 9, 2011)

This message is hidden because *dav1dg90* is on your ignore list.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 9, 2011)

obviously you're going to do what you're going to do and so I'm not gonna try and stop you, but I would strongly suggest you rethink your pct. Hcg and LETRO for one week is not a pct, letro drops your estrogen levels nearly to zero. I have used it solo to get rid of some pubertal gyno, and I can say 100% for sure, you will have no libido, and your estrogen levels are gonna skyrocket when you come off. You need a serm for at least three weeks, which will be the cheapest part of your cycle and probably the most important. Not sure why you're running clomid for the entire duration, but I would save it for the end. 

Also something to think about, I think you would have much better results running some transdermal test during your cycle, its not optimal but you wouldn't have to pin. Not sure the best way to get it, but there are places you can get raw powder and easily make your own. Again, if the whole point of this is to avoid pinning I would say that its easy/painless enough to not make this worth it. But if you're dead set on it at least run some dbol or test transdermal.


----------



## Vick (Apr 9, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> obviously you're going to do what you're going to do and so I'm not gonna try and stop you, but I would strongly suggest you rethink your pct. Hcg and LETRO for one week is not a pct, letro drops your estrogen levels nearly to zero. I have used it solo to get rid of some pubertal gyno, and I can say 100% for sure, you will have no libido, and your estrogen levels are gonna skyrocket when you come off. You need a serm for at least three weeks, which will be the cheapest part of your cycle and probably the most important. Not sure why you're running clomid for the entire duration, but I would save it for the end.
> 
> Also something to think about, I think you would have much better results running some transdermal test during your cycle, its not optimal but you wouldn't have to pin. Not sure the best way to get it, but there are places you can get raw powder and easily make your own. Again, if the whole point of this is to avoid pinning I would say that its easy/painless enough to not make this worth it. But if you're dead set on it at least run some dbol or test transdermal.



I was looking at Dbol as it keeps popping up from members, but Anadrol looks more effective. That really has been a tough choice to make. Why would Dbol be better than Anadrol? I see your point on the Letro, probably should save the money and do the Clomid at the end considering I have the Proviron going.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 9, 2011)

Vick said:


> I was looking at Dbol as it keeps popping up from members, but Anadrol looks more effective. That really has been a tough choice to make. Why would Dbol be better than Anadrol? I see your point on the Letro, probably should save the money and do the Clomid at the end considering I have the Proviron going.


 
Honestly I'm not sure on whether anadrol will work similarly to dbol, I've heard dbol can have similar effects to test on libido/energy/mood etc. but never heard the same from anadrol, but anadrol is much less popular so who knows. Again there are places that you can get test powders very cheap, enough to run an entire cycle transdermally, I think if you're dead set on not pinning that is your best bet, otherwise I would strongly advise the dbol at least at low dose throughout. 

disclaimer: I do not condone the use of all-oral cycles for anyone but vick.


----------



## Vick (Apr 9, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Honestly I'm not sure on whether anadrol will work similarly to dbol, I've heard dbol can have similar effects to test on libido/energy/mood etc. but never heard the same from anadrol, but anadrol is much less popular so who knows. Again there are places that you can get test powders very cheap, enough to run an entire cycle transdermally, I think if you're dead set on not pinning that is your best bet, otherwise I would strongly advise the dbol at least at low dose throughout.
> 
> disclaimer: I do not condone the use of all-oral cycles for anyone but vick.



Lmao thanks. 20mg Dbol it is. I'm pissed I missed out on the pplex someone had. A lot of people have been saying good things about desoxymethyltestosterone/Madol/Pheraplex with a 1200 anabolic# but can't find it anywhere. I've also learned T-Bol is a derivative of Dbol but don't understand why anyone would choose T-Bol over Dbol. Then again MHN looks better than all of them but no solid feedback on that either other than a 1300 anabolic#.


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 9, 2011)

Tbol is similar to dbol without the estrogenic sides and less gains.  Dbol is better for what you are looking to do.


----------



## Vick (Apr 9, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Tbol is similar to dbol without the estrogenic sides and less gains.  Dbol is better for what you are looking to do.


Yeah and I think it would work well with the Proviron. Just got another message from my source and looks like that will be the choice with HGH for 20 to 30 weeks.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 9, 2011)

Vick said:


> Actually you guys ignore the basis of the thread, orals we know little about that appear to be better than test, such as Dimethyltrienolone and Methylhydroxynandrolone. I think you guys that have settled for test don't bother trying anything else, even though there is a lot of positive feedback on desoxymethyltestosterone. You guys just make me want to take before and after photos for the 4/15 deadline just so I can say, look no test. As some of you know I've been around the block and have the claw marks to show for it. I have a solid base from doing a nickel if any of you know what that means. Right now I'm built like a boxer 5'10 190 lbs. no legs but can run 1.5 miles in 10 minutes and warm up with one arm push ups. I don't plan on doing any cardio on cycle and plan on doing mostly low rep strength training. I really don't like the water weight from test, I don't care to look big and I want to have my endurance back when I'm done. I'm thinking about starting with Anadrol and proviron, then Oral Tren, then Winny with Anavar 50.




You come spouting off like you were dodging shanks for five years in the pen and you are deathly afraid of a needle.   In my opinion you are a cunt.  Nobody is impressed with your so called claw mark stories and less impressed when you say you dont train legs.  I cant believe people are still responding to this garbage.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 9, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Hey Vick nicely done I know exactly what kind of guy you are. I see them at the gym decked out in the sickest 90s bb gear with a headband and gloves. You only do bb bench press with 135 lbs. You walk around and talk to all the real bbs about how big you "used" to be. Then you walk your old ass into the change room where you hang out after showering with your tiny inverted pecker and shriveled up all oral stack balls on full display. Give it up do test or go on pro hormones but please stop beating this dead horse


hey man are you staring at me at the gym? In my defense my balls came back after pct.


----------



## Vick (Apr 9, 2011)

This message is hidden because *Work IN Progress* is on your ignore list.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 9, 2011)

Isn't any PH an all oral cycle I.E. epi/ tren, epi/sd, halo, etc.. and all pct oral. just sayin?.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 9, 2011)

if you had to do an all-oral cycle consider a 5 days on, 2 days off regime to give your liver some repreave during the onslaught  . .  thats what the old timers used to do. .  funny thread btw vick, is your ignore list longer than your friend list yet?


----------



## Vick (Apr 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> if you had to do an all-oral cycle consider a 5 days on, 2 days off regime to give your liver some repreave during the onslaught  . .  thats what the old timers used to do. .  funny thread btw vick, is your ignore list longer than your friend list yet?


Yeah just like in real life lol Very Good idea, I think that might also help prevent addiction. Aye Aye Captn'.


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 9, 2011)

Your all ready addicted to orals Vick, no stopping that.  Oral AAS are all you like to discuss. haha


----------



## whitemike370 (Apr 9, 2011)

I was scared of needles until i actually took my first shot and called myself a pussy because it didnt hurt at all. trust me just go get some test and try it out vick.


----------



## Vick (Apr 11, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Your all ready addicted to orals Vick, no stopping that.  Oral AAS are all you like to discuss. haha


You got me there. I can't stop thinking about Anadrol, Dbol, and Proviron. If 100mg of Anadrol is the effective dose and I only take 50mg with 25mg of Dbol, also half the effective dose, am I not lowering the total 17aa and minimizing the side effects of both? 3 weeks isn't long and if i follow it with 6 weeks of solid gainers like Anavar and Stromba and proper PCT I should be just right.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 12, 2011)

Vick:

Ok here's the deal.  You go ahead and do what ever you want.  No matter what any of us say you are anyhow, no worries there.

This thread is starting to get ugly.  I have no idea why you want to keep posting in this thread but I'm going to close it for now.

If you can think of a good reason for me to re-open this please PM me anytime.


----------

